# Форум 1С > Установка и администрирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 7.7 >  Помогите с последовательностью задач касаемо установки 1С:Предприятие 7.7 стройка

## furgost

Доброго времени суток жителям и гуру этого форума! Ранее никогда бы не подумал, что мне в жизни придётся заниматься установкой и конфигурирования программы 1С и всё что с ним связано. Потому сфера деятельности и интересы мои далеки от ай ти технологии. Но как говориться жизнь иногда вводит свои коррективы. В общем так получилось, что мне поставили задачу найти и установить ломанную версию 7.7 для строительной организации. Уже с неделю бьюсь в поисках готового решения дистрибутива ( решения с коробочки, типа распаковал и установил ) . Но все мои старания тщетны. Это наверное из-за того, что я даже не знаю что мне искать. Ребята, если вам не сложно конечно, то направьте меня в нужном направлении в какой последовательности мне начинать решать поставленную передо мною задачу. Ну наверное стоит подсказать где саму эту ломанную программу 1С с версией 7.7 скачать и наверное конфигуратор который решал бы все задачи для строительной организации. От себя ещё добавлю, что в наличии есть серверная машина в которую я буду в дальнейшем всё это устанавливать и дополнительно что то туда конфигурировать.

----------


## Fltr

> Доброго времени суток жителям и гуру этого форума! Ранее никогда бы не подумал, что мне в жизни придётся заниматься установкой и конфигурирования программы 1С и всё что с ним связано. Потому сфера деятельности и интересы мои далеки от ай ти технологии. Но как говориться жизнь иногда вводит свои коррективы. В общем так получилось, что мне поставили задачу найти и установить ломанную версию 7.7 для строительной организации. Уже с неделю бьюсь в поисках готового решения дистрибутива ( решения с коробочки, типа распаковал и установил ) . Но все мои старания тщетны. Это наверное из-за того, что я даже не знаю что мне искать. Ребята, если вам не сложно конечно, то направьте меня в нужном направлении в какой последовательности мне начинать решать поставленную передо мною задачу. Ну наверное стоит подсказать где саму эту ломанную программу 1С с версией 7.7 скачать и наверное конфигуратор который решал бы все задачи для строительной организации. От себя ещё добавлю, что в наличии есть серверная машина в которую я буду в дальнейшем всё это устанавливать и дополнительно что то туда конфигурировать.


Платформу и типовые конфигурации можно взять здесь:
https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....9B%D0%9A%D0%98!
Есть специализированные конфигурации, например, "Подрядчик строительства"
http://www.unibytes.com/folder/E25-R-RFCC-B

----------


## furgost

Спасибо мил человек! Всё очень конечно замечательно!  Но в типовых конфигурациях несколько предложений для скачивания. Которую из них мне всё же нужно скачать чтобы потом не биться об стены как слепой котёнок? И следом у меня будет следующий вопрос. Имеется серверная машина с неплохим вроде железом. ранее на нём работали одновременно 50 бухгалтеров. Но сейчас он полностью отформатирован. Какую серверную винду мне установить? Как создать в нём до десяти рабочих мест и дать удалённый доступ к рабочим местам? Извините что много задаю вопросов - новичёк я ещё!)

----------


## Fltr

> Спасибо мил человек! Всё очень конечно замечательно!  Но в типовых конфигурациях несколько предложений для скачивания. Которую из них мне всё же нужно скачать чтобы потом не биться об стены как слепой котёнок? И следом у меня будет следующий вопрос. Имеется серверная машина с неплохим вроде железом. ранее на нём работали одновременно 50 бухгалтеров. Но сейчас он полностью отформатирован. Какую серверную винду мне установить? Как создать в нём до десяти рабочих мест и дать удалённый доступ к рабочим местам? Извините что много задаю вопросов - новичёк я ещё!)


Вы хотите решать все задачи для строительной организации...
Строительная организация - это слишком расплывчатое понятие. Нужен более конкретный список задач для решения.
Из типовых могут подойти  "Бухгалтерия ПРОФ", Комплексная, Производство+Услуги+Бухгал  терия, либо "Подрядчик строительства". Наверняка, любую из них потребуется дорабатывать до ваших задач.

----------

